# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Genta apo Zanfina

## LOVE_ANGEL

Muzika autoktone shqipe apo bullgare?
Interpretim me emocion apo energjik?
Bukuria fine apo e vrazhde?
Butesia apo agresiviteti?
Votoni se cka do te donit te shihnit ne skenen tone te re muzikore.

----------


## Nice_Boy

E valla ktu jam per GENTEN edhe pse genten e njoh personalisht eshte vajz e mire edhe kendon me mire se Zanfina edhe kshtu eshte me sexy se Zanfina edhe jam per Gentennnnnn 

GJILANI KA QIKA TE MIRA    


Tung

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## StormAngel

Me pelqen menyra e krahasimit e njeres dhe tjetres. :buzeqeshje: 
Thjeshte fare,te dyja jane vetem per nje gje te etshme...Reputacion!
Muzika e mirefillte "autoktone shqiptare sic e quan ti" mbaroi qe shume kohe,dhe vetem ca cope te saj po shofim ne ditet e sotme.
Pra as Genta e as Zanfina.

----------


## Mari_gona

Pa dyshim,Zanfina. Posaqerisht kenga "Lufte apo paqe".

----------


## shigjeta

Nuk kam degjuar asnjeren prej tyre. A mund te thote ndonjeri dicka me shume per to. Cilat jane kenget e tyre me te njohura? Cfare lloj muzike kendojne?.....etj

----------


## StormAngel

> Nuk kam degjuar asnjeren prej tyre. A mund te thote ndonjeri dicka me shume per to. Cilat jane kenget e tyre me te njohura? Cfare lloj muzike kendojne?.....etj


http://www.albanianmusic.com/artist....ic&artistid=55
Kjo sa i takon Zanfines.

----------


## Davius

Gentaaa eshte me e mire

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ja kjo eshte Genta Ismajli Gjilanasjaaa !!

----------


## selina_21

Genta apo Zanfina 


Patjeter qe Genta eshte me e mire...e kemi dhe nga qyteti i Gjilanit...sa bukur apo jo gjelo

----------


## GL_Branch

Une mendoj se Zanfina eshte me e mire ne te gjitha aspekte, edhe pse jam gjilanas (me qene se edhe Genta eshte gjilanase), valla hiq sum pelqejn kenget e saj, Zanfina Ismaili eshte dukshem me o forte se Genta, edhe Zanfina ka nje te ardhme shume te mire..................do tju afrohet sado pak motres se saj te famshme Adelina Ismaili................

----------


## Alban

Genta ka shum ma shum sukses se zanifina edhe albumi i gentes eshte me i shitur, edhe pse shumica e kengeve te kenges jan te perpunara po prap se prap genta eshte me e mir te gjihta aspektet

----------


## GL_Branch

> Genta ka shum ma shum sukses se zanifina edhe albumi i gentes eshte me i shitur, edhe pse shumica e kengeve te kenges jan te perpunara po prap se prap genta eshte me e mir te gjihta aspektet


.............hmmm ta merr mendja krejt kanget e vjedhta, po nejse edhe dyqysh zhandri i saj sum pelqen, sdi valla mi krahasu kenget e Zanfines me Gentes , diqka shume jane me te mira edhe te kohes bashkohore jane, Zanfina  kendon ma mire.........edhe u kry qekaq.....  :uahaha:

----------


## Xhenita

SKANDAL!!! LAJMI ME I RI!
Deri kur estrada kosovare do te jete arene perleshjesh?!
Isha deshmiitare para disa neteve ne Prishtine,ne kafiqin Blue Sky kur hyri Genta e revoltuar dhe e sulmoi fizikisht Zanfina Ismailin per shkak te mesazheve te cilat ia kishte shkruar i dashuri i Gentes kesaj te dytes.Vertet nje skene e pahijshme ku degjuam edhe fjale te renda,perderisa sigurimi i kafiqit u detyrua ta largoje Genten dhe te dashurin e saj Milotin nga aty.
TURP! TMERR!

----------


## besim_kosova

Jam n'pushime n'Prishtin edhe e kom pa qka ka ndodh at nat n'Blu Sky.O zot sa keq.Une jetoj ne Chicago dhe e njoh Genten shume mire.Nuk po hyj ne jete private,veq mund te them se nuk mund te krahasohet Genta qe e ka fillu karieren neper restorane shqiptare ne Amerike e ne kKosove me keng te vjedhura krejt ne album,me Zanfinen qe karieren e ka fillu n'Festivalin e Shkodres per Femije me at kengen DISKO EPIDEMIA,e qe kangt i ka krejt shqip.
Turp i madh qe e ka sulmu per frajer se frajeri i Gentes nuk ban me nguc Zanfinen.

----------


## SeXxXy_EDANA_04

po juve i keni par 3 videoklipset e gentes .hmmmmmmmm po e shikuat di cmendeni .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ardi_VIP

Isha ne koncert te Gentes ne Dardane,dhe koncert ku mori pjese Zanfina ne Gjakove.
Deri sa nuk e pash Genten live,vertet me ka pelqyer ne ekranet televizive.Por,prepotenca e saj karshi publikut,levizjet e pakontrolluara,repertoari i dobet (kendoi dy here te njejtat kenge,bullgare dhe maqedone!),trema nga publiku dhe sjelljet e nje kengetareje tipike te kafenese nuk me zhgenjyen vetem mua,por shumekend ne ate koncert.Ajo u duk shume cheap.Edhe nje kopje e dobet e Adelina Ismailit.
Perderisa Zanfina u mireprit ne Gjakove njesoj si e motra,duke mos e kaluar kufirin e shijes se sofistikuar asnjehere,me levizje te matura qe i perkojne nje kengetare zonje,me kenge qe nuk shqyejne veshet por te kenaqin me melosin gati te harruar shqiptar,e qete dhe e buzeqeshur u duartrokit kohe te gjate.
Nuk quditem pse Genta e ka sulmuar,sepse balta dhe mjalta nuk jane te njejta.Cdo respekt per Genten sepse nuk e njoh ne jeten private,as qe me intereson.Ketu po flasim per paraqitjet skenike te tyre.Sa i perket videoklipit,Zanfina ka njerin nder videoklipet me te mira shqiptare te realizuara ndonjehere.E ka nje deri tash,por sipas mendimit tim as qe krahasohet me klipet tejet amatoreske te Gentes.
Eh,atehere definitivisht Zanfina eshte larg me e mire se Genta.
P.S: Uji i ngadalshem rrezon bjeshken.

----------


## Sahit

Po qfare Genta shizofrenja bre.Zanfina asht si engjull,princesha e re e muzikes tone.Hallall Zanfina,e zbardhe fytyren e familjes tande se motra si duket ka rreshqit pak.

----------


## Shpetulla

S'di valla veq ZANFINA e kalli mbreme Llapin.
afer 12.000 njerez kendonin kendonin cdo fjale te kengeve te saj dhe asnjeri nuk i tha "Hajneshe e Bullgarise"   :sarkastik:  

DUA TE TE DUA
Tashme gjithcka po tingllon
si deshtim
qetesia jehon.

Ne keshtjellen e vetmise
nje person
dhe kjo me frigon.

Vetem vetja ne kete terr
me lendon
asgjeja sundon.

E dashur nga te gjithe
e askush s'me do
s'me do,se une jam kjo.


Mbretereshe pa mbreteri
sundoj kete vetmi
s'ka njeri
ti pa mua.

Perendeshe pa gjithesi
asgje nuk kerkoj
une dhuroj
dua te te dua.

----------


## Shpetulla

Zanfina Ismaili

----------


## Nice_Boy

> S'di valla veq ZANFINA e kalli mbreme Llapin.
> afer 12.000 njerez kendonin kendonin cdo fjale te kengeve te saj dhe asnjeri nuk i tha "Hajneshe e Bullgarise"   .



lol 12.mij nuk i ka llapi krejt hgaghagha cka je tu thanen nejse. vetem ti mendon se kjo nuk vjedh apo dicka tjeter sepse ju te llapit zoti ju rujt. Vec mos mundeshi me gjet ndoj fjal se Ne TV e qiteni e leje mo se ja kan nisen edhe majmunat prej Naltit me ju ra :P

Hej GENTA OSHT O NJERZIM

----------

